# Power strobe from trailer light connector?



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

I've been through most of the "how to mount a light on your soft top jeep" type posts, but haven't seen this question yet. I'm planning on mounting my mag base strobe on a bike rack off in the receiver hitch. The cord isn't long enough to reach the accessory plug in the Jeep. I know I can buy a 12-volt extension cord, but what about putting a 4 flat connector on the end and running it off the parking light terminal. I don't use the light very often and this would allow me to have a "switch" on the unit. Will this work or are am I setting myself up for problems due to too much load?

DavCut


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

I wouldn't, the factory wiring is extremely small, and the system is not designed for the additional load.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Using the trailer plug it should not be a problem if you are using a low amp draw light. fuse it with a 5 amp and you'll have no worries.

Warning about mounting it on anything that doesn't get the light higher than the top of the cab, it will be an annoyance. Flashing in the rear view and in your eyes every time you look rearward.


----------



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you for the responses.

I'm figuring on bolting on an extension to the rack so I can raise the light up higher to get it above the window - that should help with the visibility from the front too. Until I get to that point I may just tape the front side of the light so that it is not as noticeable.

I will have to see if I can find anything on the light about the power draw. It's an older light from work so I don't have much information on it.

DavCut


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

What year jeep? Is it a factory tow package (did it come from the factory with a FF plug?)


----------



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

The Jeep is a 2012 4 door. It does not have the tow package. I added the FF connector using a Curt brand plug in adapter off the left tail light. Beats the old way of figuring out which wire is which and using tap splices... Whole installation process took about 10 minutes.

DavCut


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Curt makes a good product. you should have no trouble. Is it a magnetic mount light? Have you thought of a piece of steel on the inside of the top to hold the light on. Never tried it with a JK but it works with a Best top and little strobe on a YJ;^)


----------



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

Checked out the light this weekend. Has a sticker on it that indicates "0.5 Amp" so it appears that the draw should be pretty low. I would think that the 4 marker lights on my trailer probably draw more... Think I will drop in the in-line fuse as suggested just in case.

Thank you again for the input.

DavCut


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

That light should be fine with the curt convertor.


----------

